# January's Photo of the Month



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

​
Sorry in the delay in getting this thread posted, but we do have the prize from CheeryChicks selected and it's a great one!

Donated this month is their Package 1.






​


> Package 1 includes a CK1 Chicken Kooler, and PVC Holder for hanging your Chicken Kooler for your baby Chicks. The chain included in the PVC Holder allows you to raise the level of a Chicken Kooler as your chicks are growing. No More Mess with cleaning the water dish for your little chicks!


To enter, all you need to do is post your original (it must be yours) photo to this thread. At the end of the month we will select a winner and contact them for their shipping information.

Good luck in this month's contest, and from everyone at CheeryChicks and ChickenForum we wish you a safe and happy New Year!


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

My four year old Vanna holding a young white leghorn rooster.


----------



## AlotOfAnimals (Dec 21, 2013)

the pack of chicks






my little black faverolles chick






my fat dog


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

two year old thinks she's the bitties Mommy.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

This is Walter, my silkie. He is being sassy here! haha!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is Opal, my silkie mix pullet! She was hatched by my sizzle brooding eggs in the woods :O


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

our new flock. A Blue Orpington, 2 RIR, and 2 Buff Orpingtons. And tasty too.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Rooster Who Shall Remain Nameless


----------



## Buncankers (Jan 9, 2014)

*My daughter in our coop!*

My daughter in our coop! My son took the photo, he's taking a photography class at his junior high school!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My two Pekin drakes posing for a winter picture!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't have pictures as good as most of these good folks, but I figured I might as well try, lol.  Pick me please! I could def. use this!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Can someone get me out of this incubator?


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol that's cute!


----------



## Sylvester017 (Nov 2, 2013)

APA Blue Wheaten Ameraucana pullet "Taffy" in the zucchini garden.


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

My first colored eggs from my Ameraucana and Cream Legbar!


----------



## Gem (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope everyone had a good christmas x

I missed last month but here's my January entries.

_*Fern our Brahma pullet*_


_*Rodney our Brahma cockerel (only 18 weeks old) strutting his stuff lol*_


_*and 3 chicks from one of 2013's hatch*_


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Cuckoo Bantam Polish Hen


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Silver Duckwing Old English Game bantams.


----------



## ianmack (Jan 7, 2014)

Our Greyhound Lulu getting used to her new friends sharing some of their breakfast. She's been getting to know them from day old so all is looking safe now.


----------



## ianmack (Jan 7, 2014)

And 5 weeks ago snuggles on the lounge. Chickies think Lulu is nice and warm!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

My livestock guard animals. Great pics everyone!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Great pics!!!!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

My grandson helping me with the chickens..... by standing in a water bucket with his new tennis shoes on and getting me in trouble with his mom. 
Good times


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

ROFLMBO!!! Bn there done that!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

That pic with your cat and the chicks is so cute LittleWings! Our cat would eat them if we let him in the pen, lol.


----------



## L0rZ (Mar 23, 2013)

Building a new coop, Con Jr.'s inspection is complete!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

this is sarge, BO roo. 1 year, standing gaurs over his ladies on a brisk winters day


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> That pic with your cat and the chicks is so cute LittleWings! Our cat would eat them if we let him in the pen, lol.


Thanks. He is grown now but still hangs out around the coop a lot.

Those are nice looking chickens powderhogg


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

My beautiful big Coronation Sussex roo. Very friendly and will make great dual purpose heritage babies


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Our Blue Orpington Roo


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Kessy and Jim, those are both nice looking roos!


----------



## spiney (Jan 12, 2014)

My little silkie cross

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## cga (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## cga (Nov 8, 2013)

Kids call him Buzzy Buzzard.


----------



## cbolz13 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Photo Contest Entry- Sweet Georgia Brown*

Darling ....Sweet Georgia Brown

Posing for the camera in our Oklahoma City backyard, love her!

She "owns" us, Cheri & Kristen Bolz


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Is she opening the door, huh is she, is she?


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm tired of the snow dad! Got anything else for me? -Esther


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Let me at those raisins!


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

The girls spending some quality time with Porky!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My ducks playing in the snow!


----------



## spiney (Jan 12, 2014)

Our little Roo,
He just showed up one day sick and had been attacked by a cat. 

The picture is of him 4 weeks after we found him


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

3 year old Australorp Lilah Michelle and soon to be 4 years old BR Macie Gracie - both are always first to come outside with me regardless of the amount of snow we're getting dumped with.


----------



## Sylvester017 (Nov 2, 2013)

*How lucky he survived-has a good home now*



spiney said:


> Our little Roo,
> He just showed up one day sick and had been attacked by a cat.
> 
> The picture is of him 4 weeks after we found him


HE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! A Splash Marans or ???


----------



## Sylvester017 (Nov 2, 2013)

*I Love Fluffy Winter Chix*



7chicks said:


> 3 year old Australorp Lilah Michelle and soon to be 4 years old BR Macie Gracie - both are always first to come outside with me regardless of the amount of snow we're getting dumped with.


Hi 7Chicks: Don't you just love those fluffy winter feathers? The girls are so beautiful in the snow. It's a good camera angle on Lilah Michelle and the snow makes a good background for Macie Gracie's barred feathering. Chickens are not easy to photograph so I appreciate either the planned or sometimes lucky chance compositions we can get of them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Sylvester. I'm a camera freak.  Have it in my pocket when ever I go outside. Always trying to capture those fun and quirky moments of my beloved spoiled rotten girls.


----------



## spiney (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Sylvester017, he was our first chook and now we're hooked

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Clayton (May 9, 2013)

*My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock cockerel at 9 months old.*

My Silver Penciled Plymouth Rock cockerel at 9 months old.










Clayton Grace "Silver Rock"


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've got babies!!!!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Where we going?


----------



## qcupoultry (Nov 21, 2012)




----------

